# Cryptocoryne cordata 'Rosanervig'



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi All,
I'm relatively new to this forum. I've been reading the old threads and have noticed that there has been some debate as to whether various pictures are or are not of 'Rosanervig'. Can you please tell me what you guys think of my plant? When I first got it there was hardly any veining. The new leaves started to show some veining and the leaf that's coming out now has the most so far. Pretty much just white with very little pink that doesn't show up in the pics. I actually have a smaller plant that is growing next to it and the same thing has happened. Pics are pretty bad as they are taken with a point and shoot camera. Water's also dirty so please just ignore. 

P.S. personally I think that these are 'Rosanervig' but please be honest if you disagree.

thanks,
aaron


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

This is a little better pic.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think I'm jealous, dat's what I think.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi rs79,
Thanks for your response. I thought more people would have an opinion. 
aaron


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

To be honest, it is the real thing you have there. I am also jealous! +1. Now try using it in scape


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Erirku,
I was thinking about setting up a planted tank again. For now I wanted to try and get some runners off of this plant and maybe use the plantlets for a scape. I see you're from Hawaii too. Do you have many Crypts?
aaron


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a couple of species, nothing fancy.


----------

